# Conure + Cockatiel housed together?



## CaitlinT

I know most of you are going to say this isn't a good idea right off the mark but please hear me out.

I was thinking of getting another cockatiel after my Lunar had his/her moult or whenever I saw a fledgling for sale. I'v also considered another cage and getting conures, senegals or caiques.
But I'v very recently seen an advertisement for a young hand reared green-cheek conure in my area so now I'm wondering if they could both be housed together. My logic coming from the fact that Lunar is only 5 months old and that if I introduced them slowly(with the use of a small quaratine cage) then they'd end up good friends.
I understand that it's not the norm to house two different species together and that conures can be aggressive but I think it could work under the circumstances with the conure being the younger and my tiel only being a juvenile. Is this crazy or could it work?


----------



## MeanneyFids

ive seen a thing on kijiji with someone who was selling a conure and tiel together in the same cage and swore they got along.... but i wouldnt risk it. conures are very very powerful and could harm the tiel if things went wrong. out of cage together fine as supervised, but i wouldnt reccomend in cage. more often than not it doesnt work out.


----------



## lperry82

I wouldn't risk anything other than tiels


----------



## MeanneyFids

on a side note, i think it depends on the type of conure (still wouldnt risk it...) and personality. i have 2 lovebirds. one must be strictly supervised when out with the tiels AND her brother (shes a mean little thing) but her brother is calm and gentle and will go into the tiels cage to play and eat their food and he doesnt bother them in the least... not yet but i wouldnt risk them to share a cage at all times. its the same with a conure. you should see how they get along out of cage together, but chances are it would not work out.


----------



## Belinda

Conures beaks look like they could do some damage to a tiel, even just playing or with a bit of nip - Green cheeks _are _smaller though and more passive - but as dullytsuka said, would really depend on how well they got along. Sometimes tiels don't even get along in the same cage. if you do decide on a conure, have a back up plan (cage)


----------



## tielfan

I babysat a green cheek for a couple of months. He was adorable but nippy, and I've heard that this is typical for conures. He weighed less than a tiel but his beak was twice as big as theirs, and I never let him play with the tiels because I was afraid a tiel would get hurt.


----------



## birdieness

I agree it shouldn't really be done but that makes me a hypocrite now doesn't it.

I have all my birds (budgies Tiels & conure) in one big aviary. Course i've introduced my guys from a very early age. Most of the mixing babes grew up together. They have their moments but Everyone knows the Conures are the top bird. If they moved close to you, Most of them will move away. Skittles gets along with one of the tiels. She preens him. But should anything happen i will remove them. I don't do second chances with this.


----------



## Daharkaz Angel

I also agree, i wouldnt risk it ever....those beaks look like they could do damage.


----------



## Renae

Is there a reason why they will be house together? Is there lack of room for another cage? If so, I wouldn’t get another bird at all, because you still need to quarantine before hand, in a different room, and a separate cage.

I have 2 Green Cheek Conures, and I have only gone as far as having one of them in my bedroom with one of my most placid Cockatiels (they were supervised), and even then she tried to bicker with the Cockatiel and I haven’t let her out with any of my Cockatiels since. 

Green Cheeks tend to act like they are big birds, they have a bigger beak then a Cockatiel, even though they are a tad smaller body wise. Something else to think about is that there has been stories where a birds beak has been literally ripped off by another bird, which is quite scary and would be horrible to happen.


----------



## Duckybird

Tiels are really very passive birds, in general. They usually bicker but avoid true confrontation. Their fights almost never end in bloodshed because they simply are not very aggressive. This is just not the case with most other parrots. Most parrots in a fight are capable of killing each other.


----------



## Jess

I don't know enough about conures not owning one apart from green cheeks are pretty small. I have heard of cockatiels and small conures sharing cages and being quite bonded but it really depends on the birds personalities. I have a small senegal who does not like other parrots, not even other senegals but is very good with cockatiels hence she has to use a very large cage with cockatiels (we are talking 6 foot high cage and over 3 foot across) and she is out numbered by the Cockatiels. I actually have a couple of cockatiels that weigh more than her.


----------



## Jessica E

I have a GC and my tiels. They have their owm cages but they play on the stand for hours together(always supervised). She will play right beside them without problem. But she hates my Senegal. I really agree with everyone that it depends on the birds . You would also have to have a very big cage. My CC has a cage the size of a cat playpen and she uses every inch of it.


----------

